# Worldmark Angels Camp-Housekeeping issues



## jarzadams (Apr 16, 2022)

Hi, everyone-

We've been owners since it was Trendwest, so almost 20 years. We've been to Angels Camp about 5 times, and despite some aging units, it's always been clean. We checked in and found bread crumbs and coffee grounds under toaster, layer of dust on tables, dining room table & sink visibly dirty. I called front desk, explained and asked to be moved (not have housekeeping come and clean the one we're in while we wait, as offered). We were tired and hungry. She offered a bottle of wine and help with moving. 1 daughter went to office to exchange wristbands, we moved ourselves without help to a nearby unit.

Started settling in, then noticed a large spill on counter, looked like cornmeal. The kitchen towels were laid right in front of this stuff! A brown smudge on light switch-chocolate? blood?. No towels in master bath. An empty "Jack & Coke" can on the deck. Soiled paper at bottom of outdoor steps. Plastic bag in bushes. Despite getting several deliveries for missing items (we usually don't have to ask for anything), no one bothered to clean up paper, plastic, or can (which we placed outside near stairs because of the ick factor, but then it became "I wonder if they'll move/clean up any of it"). We're checking out tomorrow, and it's all still there. 

We now have to check out at 10 am and can't check in until 4 pm. so that units can be cleaned properly. Our housekeeping fees have increased. 

I have the regular numbers, but have never had to make a complaint. I'm hoping someone has a more direct contact or knows how best to let WM know of this experience. I would really appreciate some advice on how best to go about it.

Thank you~
Jeanne


----------

